# My lab nice find today.



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Took her for a walk in town and she got a good scent on from the trail and took me right to this nice buck skull. I put it up on the tree to get better picture as it was half buried in the leaves.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

nice find


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Yakphisher said:


> Took her for a walk in town and she got a good scent on from the trail and took me right to this nice buck skull. I put it up on the tree to get better picture as it was half buried in the leaves.
> View attachment 281167


Nice find! No skeleton?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Nice find! No skeleton?


Yeah a bit scattered and covered up by leaves. I am sure it was part of EHD we had here last year in Lorain County.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I like the shape of that right side. 
Cool find and thanks for sharing your story. She should get a extra scoop of food too!!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

She is a dead ringer for my lab except hes looks about 4 years older than her.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

$diesel$ said:


> She is a dead ringer for my lab except hes looks about 4 years older than her.


Nice skull, antlers don't look chewed up. He looks proud of his find. I have a chocolate too, great dogs.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

He does look very proud of his fine as they should be. Good post thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

She love finding bones and sheds just about everyday but not often you get a nearly perfect specimen thats not chewed up for sure.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

kayakcrazy said:


> He does look very proud of his fine as they should be. Good post thanks for sharing!



Sorry... She does look very proud.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

LoL! not a problem since she is bigger than most male labs and acts like one.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I am one of those people who has more respect for dogs than I do for people. I previously had a boxer that I love dearly and she was like most boxers a cute ugly. Everyone assumed she was a boy. It would irritate me at times because in my eyes she was the most beautiful girl ever. So I was just making sure that I did not disrespect you or your beautiful girl.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

kayakcrazy said:


> I am one of those people who has more respect for dogs than I do for people. I previously had a boxer that I love dearly and she was like most boxers a cute ugly. Everyone assumed she was a boy. It would irritate me at times because in my eyes she was the most beautiful girl ever. So I was just making sure that I did not disrespect you or your beautiful girl.


I agree 100%!!


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Very nice find she has the look in her eyes of yes this an mine and you can't have it. My parents lab finds sheds and bones all the time as well. Now when I take my dog out their for some unknow reason he walks by everything to find the rabbit poo.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Mine too, man.
Then he rolls in it and i have to take him home and gag half to death while i wash him.


----------

